# Industry News: Sony announces the FE 35mm F1.4 GM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

> *SAN DIEGO, CA – January 13, 2020 – *Sony Electronics Inc. today announced the FE 35mm F1.4 GM (model SEL35F14GM) – the newest addition to its acclaimed G Master full-frame lens series– delivering first-class image quality and beautiful bokeh in a compact and lightweight design. When paired with an E-mount camera body, the lens offers Sony’s industry-leading AF (autofocus) capabilities – perfect for a wide range of uses such as shooting landscapes, portraits and street photography, for both stills and video.
> “At Sony, our purpose is to fill the world with emotion through the power of creativity and technology so we designed the FE 35mm F1.4 GM to perfectly capture the moments that need to be saved forever,” said Neal Manowitz, deputy president for Imaging Products and Solutions Americas at Sony Electronics. “With exquisite resolution and intelligent focusing technology, all in a small, lightweight design, this is an indispensable lens...



Continue reading...


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

. . . And for only $100 more, you could get the Sigma 35/1.2. Hmm.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

navastronia said:


> . . . And for only $100 more, you could get the Sigma 35/1.2. Hmm.



The Sony is incredibly half the weight of the SIGMA.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The Sony is incredibly half the weight of the SIGMA.



As soon as I posted, I saw Jared Polin had a video up with precisely this lens comparison, and TBH, I'm now feeling a little jealous of Sony shooters.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 14, 2021)

navastronia said:


> As soon as I posted, I saw Jared Polin had a video up with precisely this lens comparison, and TBH, I'm now feeling a little jealous of Sony shooters.


Give me a Sigma 24-70/2.8 DN, Tamron 70-200/2.8, this new Sony 35/1.4 and a Samyang 85/1.4 and I'd pretty happy! Although if I had that set up, I'm sure I'd still be eying a Samyang 18/2.8 for the occasional ultra wide shot ... and a Sigma 100-400 DN ... and perhaps a Samyang 45/1.8 or Sony 55/1.8 ...  OK, I'm getting far too carried away!


----------



## padam (Jan 14, 2021)

Gordon Laing's comparison

The Sigma 35 1.2 DG DN is outclassed by the Sony 35 1.4 GM (wasn't a bad lens to start with, but just shows how they can push things even further, if they specifically design a lens for Sony)
I like fast glass, but unless the Sigma becomes a lot cheaper, there isn't much reason to go for 3rd party in this case.
Sony may have found a sweet spot and the Canon RF 35 1.2 may be considered too big, heavy and expensive by some people when it comes out. (although I think it will be smaller and optically better than the Sigma, but with a big price difference)


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 14, 2021)

padam said:


> Gordon Laing's comparison
> 
> The Sigma 35 1.2 DG DN is outclassed by the Sony 35 1.4 GM (wasn't a bad lens to start with, but just shows how they can push things even further, if they specifically design a lens for Sony)
> I like fast glass, but unless the Sigma becomes a lot cheaper, there isn't much reason to go for 3rd party in this case.
> Sony may have found a sweet spot and the Canon RF 35 1.2 may be considered too big, heavy and expensive by some people when it comes out. (although I think it will be smaller and optically better than the Sigma, but with a big price difference)



The thing that surprised me in his review is that he mentioned that the Sigma hunted a bit to the focusing process. I thought Sony had made available their AF protocols, so now I'm wondering if Sony developed AF algorithms that are only available to Sony. Sony cameras have smaller increments of improvement with newer generations, and I'm wondering if Sony is differentiating its lenses with 3rd party options by using different algorithms to get more lens market share... or Sigma messed up in implementing its AF for the lens.

For Nikon and Canon, f/1.2 is the new f/1.4. I see them sticking to f/1.2 for as many focal lengths as its feasible to differentiate their offerings against Sony's. It almost seems like Sony's products are designed to beat the EF lens lineup, whereas the battle lines have moved to GM vs. RF.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2021)

Lenstip got an early version and have just posted a rave review. It's a spectacular lens.





Sony FE 35 mm f/1.4 GM review - Introduction - LensTip.com


Best digital cameras and lens reviews. If you are looking for the information about digital cameras and lenses you are in a right place. We have many professional tests of digital photography equipment.




www.lenstip.com


----------

